# some light reading.



## LAtrapper (Feb 5, 2007)

Im looking to do some reading and studying up this offseason. I went to our local library today and rented NTA's handbook along with a few others. Anyone have any good suggestions as to what i should order.
Much appreciated.


----------



## M*F (Nov 3, 2006)

What are you looking to study up on?


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

To be real honest, I never was much into reading, atleast books. I'm more of a magazine "fan". You get Trapper & Predator Caller, American Trapper, any of the trapping mags? I think the ISTA passed-out NTA Handbooks at our Trappers Education classes, or used to.

Had a buddy tell me he'd read one of Russ Carman's books & said he liked it.

Smitty


----------



## LAtrapper (Feb 5, 2007)

Ill look into the ones by Carman. Thanks.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Do you want coyote hunting and trapping books?


----------



## LAtrapper (Feb 5, 2007)

yea, trapping books mainly.


----------

